# DPMS LR-308



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Has anybody picked up a lightweight version with the 18" bbl compared to a regular version? I got a heck of a deal on a receiver, and I'm thinking about building it up this year to hunt with. I'm just wondering how much of a weight difference I get for the $300 difference between the light-weight and the regular. Another difference is that the lightweight comes stock with the A3-style upper with a forward assist, but the regular doesn't. Would I miss it?

Also, are they still running way behind?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was in Scheels in Bismarck on Saturday and the guy said they were a year and a half behind. They were unpacking a DPMS in 223, and all I did was make the comment that they got one in and was it already spoken for. I wasn't asking because I wanted to buy it, I was only asking out of curiosity. The guy standing on the other side of the salesman grabbed it and said it is spoken for now. It was available, and he did buy it. He was lucky.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you (or anybody else) know if they bill you when you order, or when they ship? I'm still healing up from buying my bow, but I'd like to hunt with it ASAP.

I have to wonder if there's a little speculating on these things on Gunbroker like there was on Nintendo Wiis on Ebay.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Depending on what you are looking for, I just got an e-mail from the dealer in DL and he said he just got 13 in. He has 6 in .223 left and 2 in .308. Not sure what the models are.

Payment depends on who you order from. Some places make you pay upfront, some require a down payment, and some like my dealer just make you pay when it comes in.

I bought a 5.56 Sportical for $799 a few weeks ago, I have seen the same rifles on gunbroker for $900-$1000. I would say be very careful you can still find decent deals.

The DPMS folks say they are 100,000 rifles behind and delivery can take any where from 1-2 years depending on mods.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a LR-308L (lightweight version). It hasn't been shot yet--I have a scope but am waiting on the right scope mounts. I ordered it in late June (no money down) and had it early December. Many dealers will at least require a down payment--look around if you don't want to pay anything until you get it. I've heard of some dealers who didn't require a down payment raise their prices when the rifles came in. Fortunately my dealer stayed true to his word.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm actually going to be building it from a stripped lower. I ran into a good deal on a .308 lower a while back, and figured "why not". I might have to put in my order to DPMS for the upper pretty soon.

It actually looks to be easier than building a normal AR, since the trigger-guard is milled into the receiver, as opposed to having to push those God-forsaken roll-pins in (that's where I put a scratch in the AR I built)... I am a little concerned about getting that spring-loaded retaining pin underneath the front "hinge pin" (or whatever it's called). I have the little tool that helps with that on a normal AR, but it won't work on the .308. I'm going to have to make darn certain that if that little bugger goes flying that I can find it again.


----------

